# 8 two week old babies need a home once they get weaned! Extremely sweet and healthy!



## stefanietgi (Sep 21, 2013)

I can post pictures if anyone would like to see. They were born on July 27th. A couple of them have started opening their eyes.
The mother has never had any issues whatsoever. Have taken her to the vet and she was golden.
The father has been treated for mites but hasn't had any issues with RI. Just occasional sneezing (very rarely).

I have had them in carefresh bedding since they were born.

I'm not entirely sure on how many or males or females yet, I can only tell on a few.
If anyone is interested please let me know!

In Northern California!


----------



## CleverRat (Mar 9, 2014)

Definitely want to see pictures!


----------



## stefanietgi (Sep 21, 2013)




----------

